# [Grub] Installation sur RAID [résolu]

## giims

Bonjour, je vais installer grub sur mon système qui est partitioner comme cela :

```
/boot ==> raid1 /sda1 /sdb1 /dev/md1

/ ==> raid0 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/md3

swap ==> /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

Partition 4 LVM et RAID0 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 /dev/md4 

VG ==> /dev/vg

  LV        VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert

  distfiles vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  home      vg   -wi-ao 800.00g

  opt       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  portage   vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  tmp       vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  usr       vg   -wi-ao 200.00g

  var       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  vartmp    vg   -wi-ao  60.00g

```

j'ai donc suivie le document pour l'installation avec RAID et LVM mais a l'installation de grub cela n'a pas fonctionner grub ne reconaissait pas les partitions.

Donc dois-je faire l'installation de grub dans l'environement chroot? et il y a t'il d'autre manipulation a faire que celle qui sont dans la doc car sur d'autre site la méthode employer était un peut plus longue.

Edit : j'ai essayer dans l'environement chrooté à la commande 

```
root (hd0,0)
```

 grub me répond 

```
Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd
```

[/quote]Last edited by giims on Tue Aug 23, 2011 4:08 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

J'ai la même configuration que toi à peu de choses près, j'ai suivi le tutoriel officiel Raid+LVM.

Personnellement je n'ai eu aucun souçi avec l'installation de GRUB. J'ai installer le bootloader depuis l'envirronement chroot, il me semble de tête l'avoir installer séparement sur chaque disque (sda,sdb), tu peux jeter un oeil à mon grub.conf pour l'exemple.

Si cela peut t'aider je te post mon grub.conf et mon fstab, bonne chance tu touches au but et cette config est vraiment solide (2ans déjà en production).

 :Idea:  http://pastebin.com/49MUkPeS

Si tu rencontres un souçi n'hésite pas à reposter.

Bye

----------

## giims

Merci jaypeche malheuresement sa ne fonctionne pas chez moi l'erreur que j'obtient est dans le premier post.

Je précise aussi que j'ai compiler le noyau manuelment et donc je n'est pas de initrd.

----------

## giims

j'ai trouver sa http://blog.hbis.fr/2011/06/19/gentoo-grub2_gpt_raid1_lvm2_and_initramfs/ je vais essayer et je vous tient au courant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Utilises-tu bien genkernel pour générer ton kernel et le initramfs qui va bien ? Dans le cas de raid / splash, genkernel est vraiment utile, même pour les geeks n'aimant pas les outils automatiques  :Wink: 

----------

## giims

comme je l'est dit je n'utilise pas genkernel je l'est configuré manuelment, mais dans le lien que j'est mis j'ai vu qu'il y avait une imcompatibilité avec les métadata 1.2 de mdadm il faut qu'il soit en 0.9 pour que grub détect correctement

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie avec genkernel, tu te casseras moins la tête.

Et essaie de faire un petit effort d'orthographe, soit dit en passant.

----------

## giims

j'essaye avec cette solution et si sa fonctionne pas je ferait avec genkernel. Sinon je n'est pas le répertoire "portage" dans "/etc" est-ce normal? car j'ai besoin des fichiers package.keyword et package.use .

EDIT : je laisse tomber l'autre solution il me manque certain fichier j'ai l'impression j'utilise donc genkernel, XavierMiller peut-tu me dire la marche a suivre pour installer grub ensuite?

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est dans le manuel  :Wink: 

Pour /etc/portage, crée-le s'il est manquant (bizarre...)

----------

## giims

sa ne fonctionne pas avec genkernel j'obtient : 

```
(chroot) livecd boot # time genkernel --splash --no-install --no-clean --menuconfig all --dmraid --lvm

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.16

* Running with options: --splash --no-install --no-clean --menuconfig all --dmraid --lvm

* Linux Kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 for x86_64...

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: --clean is disabled; not running 'make clean'.

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

* blkid: >> Using cache

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

*           LVM: Adding support (using local static binary /sbin/lvm.static)...

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending splash cpio data...

*                >> No splash detected; skipping!

*

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet" if you use a splash framebuffer ]

* add "dolvm" for lvm support

* add "dodmraid" for dmraid support

*       or "dodmraid=<additional options>"

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4"

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

real    0m25.159s

user    0m14.020s

sys     0m6.880s

```

 de plus l'installation de grub ne fonctionne pas non plus mais sa je suppose que c'est logique vue le message de genkernel.

----------

## Poussin

Je suis peut-être fatigué, mais il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le message que tu as collé

----------

## giims

```
Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet" if you use a splash framebuffer ]

* add "dolvm" for lvm support

* add "dodmraid" for dmraid support

*       or "dodmraid=<additional options>"

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" 
```

cette partie m'indique bien qu'il manque certaine choses dans ma configuration non?

----------

## Poussin

Pour moi ça t'indique les paramètres nécessaires pour lancer le kernel, donc à lui passer au boot via grub, mais je n'utilise pas genkernel. Je peux me tromper ^^

----------

## giims

donc je doit passer ses paramètres dans grub.conf?

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu as essayé GRUB2 ?

Envoie plus d'infos :

* Comment tu installes GRUB à la main (les commandes ?) ou avec grub-install ?

* Ton /proc/mdstat

* Un "sfdisk -d" de chaque disque

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Au vue de ton erreur Grub sur ton premier post, j'ai l'impression que tu n'as peut être pas activer les bons modules dans ton kernel, verifies que tu as bien le support RAID et LVM.

Sinon pour compiler ton noyau avec genkernel, je vois que tu utilises l'option DMRAID or chez moi j'ai compilé mon kernel comme ceçi :

```
# genkernel --menuconfig --mdadm --lvm2 all 
```

Concernant les metadatas pour mdadm.conf, j'ai dû utiliser la metadata 0.90 :

```
# mdadm -D -s >> /etc/mdadm.conf
```

```
### <<<My Conf>>> ###

# Old config (udev-146)

#DEVICE /dev/hda

#DEVICE /dev/hdc

# Update at 2011-01-03

#

# This is new HDD config with udev-151-r4

# IDE HDD appears to /dev/sd[ab]

# Kernel config was modified, unload CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECEATED && CONFIG_IDE

DEVICE /dev/sd[ab]

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=77e24772:43423d6a:ba4ec485:888778a7

ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=efa935e2:66ce02b6:dd02b372:c11b77f6

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=aecc49ed:413b7cae:56254a3c:142775e3

ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=17d870f9:bc54554b:1ac00449:42c31725

## This is  simple config, no disks UIDs

#ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda1,/dev/hdc1

#ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda2,/dev/hdc2

#ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda3,/dev/hdc3

#ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 devices=/dev/hda4,/dev/hdc4

MAILADDR root@localhost

```

----------

## giims

Bonjour, et désolé pour cette période d'absence j’étaie partie en week-end  :Smile: . Concernant le sujet du post, j'ai résolu le problème avec l'option "-e 0.90" pour créé le raid avec mdadm, cette option d'utiliser les metadata en version 0.90 car la 1.2 pose problème à grub. Cependant tous c'est bien dérouler cette foi-ci j'ai compiler mon noyau manuellement et installer grub manuellement sur les 2 disques comme indiqué dans le guide de gentoo. Mais au reboot problème.. grub démarre cependant :

```
error 15 : files not found
```

mon grub.conf : 

```
default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/md3
```

le plan de partitionnement est le même qu'au début c'est à dire :

```
/boot ==> raid1 /sda1 /sdb1 /dev/md1

/ ==> raid0 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/md3

swap ==> /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

Partition 4 LVM et RAID0 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 /dev/md4

VG ==> /dev/vg

  LV        VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert

  distfiles vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  home      vg   -wi-ao 800.00g

  opt       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  portage   vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  tmp       vg   -wi-ao  20.00g

  usr       vg   -wi-ao 200.00g

  var       vg   -wi-ao  40.00g

  vartmp    vg   -wi-ao  60.00g 
```

EDIT : résolu, une partie de la ligne kernel dans le grub.conf était fausse. donc sujet résolue.

----------

